# Cuff of a shirt



## sawyeric1

One of my tutors said it's חפת. The other tutor says it's שרוולית. Both of them are unfamiliar with each other's suggestions being used in everyday speech

Thanks y'all


----------



## utopia

I don't remember if linking to dictionaries is allowed, if not it can be erased:

התרגום של 'cuff' במילון מורפיקס


----------



## slus

חפת is the correct word.
The plural form, חפתים, is used in everyday speech, although there's not much chance of cuffs coming up in a normal conversation in Israel


----------



## sawyeric1

People can talk about anything. A cuff is a relevant object


----------



## aavichai

the חפת is
also the "button" of the sleeves (especially used if they are special)
and also the low part of the sleeve
and also when you fold the sleeve so you create a חפת

the שרוולית
is also the low part of the sleeve (as חפת)
and also anything as a "little sleeve" you put on your arm
(for example, when the doctor measure the blood pressure, he puts a little sleeve on your arm


----------



## sawyeric1

Sounds like both are used then. Alright


----------



## refiZ

sawyeric1 said:


> People can talk about anything. A cuff is a relevant object



I think the point is that in Israel, most people dress very informally compared to the US.


----------



## bazq

Never heard of שרוולית so I can't comment about that.
חפת is the standard in my opinion.


----------



## sawyeric1

refiZ said:


> I think the point is that in Israel, most people dress very informally compared to the US.



So everyone in Israel walks around in T-shirts?! LOL


----------

